# Lica



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It's sad when any doggie passes on. My thoughts are with you and the family. She looks like such a sweetie pie.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless her heart. Sending you all strength.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks. It's going to be hard on all of us. I think it's going to be even worse on Bart's mom and dad because his brother is serving in Afghanistan. We love our animals in our family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. She's a beautful old girl and reminds me much of my Apache. Godspeed sweetheart, we'll be sending prayers to go with you on your journey. Many hugs to your family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sending lots of prayers for your family and especially for Bart's brother. For some reason that part of it just breaks my heart. He cant say goodbye in person to his childhood buddy in person but I am sure she will send him a sign. Those are some beautiful pictures of her.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We actually don't get to tell her bye either. We're still going tomorrow to help bury her, but she's suffering so much that when the vet decided he could clear his schedule (don't let me get started), we decided to not be selfish and make her suffer any longer.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Poor sweet girl...sounds like she will be missed by many who loved her...Wishing your family strength in the coming days, weeks and months...


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

My prayers and thoughts are with you I'm sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a lovely girl, I hope Bart's parents thought to take lots of pictures for his brother. Warm thoughts to all of you.


----------



## meandmythree (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm sorry. She was such a pretty girl. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry....she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry - beautiful pictures of a beautiful girl, it's never easy letting them go even though we know that it is best for them

RIP Lica


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Lica is a beautiful girl. Please know you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Lica


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. How awful to be so far away when his beloved companion goes to Heaven.
Godspeed dear Lica.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

What a beautiful girl Lica is. Rest in Peace Sweetheart and I am so very sorry for his Brother. Snobear will show you around at the Bridge, Lica!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you all. She's no longer suffering. We weren't able to be there at the end, but we were relieved to let her stop suffering as soon as possible. The vet kept her until yesterday in a freezer until we could come to bury her. 

We let Lucy and Dory see her, so they would stop looking for her (which they, especially Dory were doing). Lucy just seemed sad and nervous, but poor Dory kept licking her face, trying to get her to wake up. She really loves Lica. Lica's kitty cat boys were sad too.

We buried her under the cedar tree where all the boys' pet through the years are. We wrapped her in her special Old Navy blanket with her wubba that she let all the puppies play with, two peppermints (she loved peppermints), and the new Kong I had just got her for Christmas from the girls.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adriennelane*

Adriennelane:

What a beautiful burial you had for LICA-brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run free sweet Lica. Such a beautiful place to be with her favorite things.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Little Lica ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful girl Lica was - run softly at the Bridge, sweet one.


----------

